# Xorg is horribly slow circa '88 style



## mastrsushi (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm running JWM and I'll drag a window across the screen and it disappears then loads to the otherside like a broken VAXstation. I have 4gb ram, so this is a big issue. Is there a log file I can dump and show you guys?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2016)

mastrsushi said:


> Is there a log file I can dump and show you guys?


Yes, /var/log/Xorg.0.log. And please tell us which graphics card you have.

You're most likely running on the vesa(4) driver. It is indeed quite slow (no hardware acceleration).


----------



## chrbr (Dec 22, 2016)

mastrsushi said:


> I'm running JWM and I'll drag a window across the screen and it disappears then loads to the otherside like a broken VAXstation.


On window managers which target low resources this might be a feature. At least if it means that the window content is just now shown when it is dragged. I have used x11-wm/jwm some time ago because it requires low resources only. Please check your ~/.jwmrc. It might be the move-mode configuration.


----------

